# MySQL Frage zur from_unixtime Funktion



## wollex (27. November 2006)

Leider habe ich ein kleines Verständnis- / Logikproblem mit o.g. Funktion. Ich habe hier eine Datenbank mit einigen tausend Datensätzen, unter anderem gibt es da eine Spalte vom Typ bigint, die einen Unix-Timestamp enthält. Nun dachte ich, mit der Funktion from_unixtime kann ich relativ einfach die Daten in ein lesbares Format umwandeln. Also via INSERT mit SELECT in eine neue Tabelle konvertieren. Meine Versuche enden im Moment mit:
"SELECT from_unixtime (SELECT dateizeit from db.daten limit 10);" einfach zum Testen. Angemeckert wird der Ausdruck innerhalb der Klammern als Syntaxfehler.

Vielleicht kann mir jemand den entscheidenen Tip geben, bzw. mich auf Logikfehler aufmerksam machen.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Flex (27. November 2006)

```
SELECT FROM_UNIXTIME(dateizeit) AS time FROM db.daten LIMIT 10
```

Warum nicht einfach so?


----------



## wollex (29. November 2006)

Danke, funktioniert.

Gruß Wollex


----------

